# Zalman Z11 Plus



## Sukkunida (4. Mai 2012)

Hey,

Da ich mir demnaechst ein rechner zusammenbasteln wollt, bin ich derzeit am schauen was fuer ein gehaeuse ich nehme. Gefallen tut mir das zalman z11 plus soweit ganz gut doch eins stoert mich bisweilen etwas, unzwar dass die front usb 3 anschluesse letztendlich nur von hinten nach vorn gesteckt werden. Meine frage ist jetzt koennt man das jetzt umklemmen, das ich direkt vom mainboard abgehn?

Ansonsten bin ich fuer weiter gehaeusevorschlaege offen, sollte bis max 80-90€ kosten

Mfg sukkunida


----------



## ich111 (4. Mai 2012)

Für den Anschluss brauchst du einen Adapter wie diesen:Xigmatek extern/intern USB 3.0-Konverter PCB (COU-UBCFBP-U01) | Geizhals Deutschland

Ich würde aber gleich ein schlichtes Gehäuse mit internen Anschluss wie das Fractal Design Arc (FD-CA-ARC-BL) | Geizhals Deutschland nehmen, da es nicht so viel Plastik enthält (hochwertiger) und es meiner Meinung nach ein zeitloses Design ist. Auch überleben Gehäuse sehr viele Hardwarewechsel und daher denke ich, dass man hier hochwertigere Ware kaufen sollten


----------



## Sukkunida (4. Mai 2012)

Danke fuer die schnelle antwort, und ja das fractal hat ich auch gesehn aber irgendwie is es mir zu schlicht, von daher bin ich halt noch au der suche


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Mai 2012)

Wie sagst du zu diesem hier :

Corsair Carbide 400R


----------



## Sukkunida (4. Mai 2012)

Hmm nicht schlecht aber koennt ruhig bisschen was aussergewoehnliches sein


----------



## hambam (4. Mai 2012)

Ich hab mir das Z11 Plus erst letztens gekauft und bin echt sehr angetan vom Design und der Verarbeitung! Für die 50€ bekommst du eine Top Kühlung, Super Verarbeitung und genügend Platz . Ich bereue den Kauf niemals. Das mit den USB 3.0 stört mich im Nachhinein zwar aber dafür gibt's ja genügend Adapter. Wenn du dich für dieses Case entscheidest dann Kauf dir direkt ne Lüftersteuerung dazu , bei den ganzen Lüftern! 
Ansonsten kann ich dir das NZXT Phantom 410 empfehlen, liegt halt nur im höheren Preisbereich und du musst eventuell noch Lüfter nachrüsten beim Z11 hättest du erstmal genug Fans.


----------



## ich111 (4. Mai 2012)

Sehr oft empfohlen wird das Xigmatek Asgard Pro (CCC-AE37BS-U02) | Geizhals Deutschland und das Xigmatek Midgard II (CCC-AM36BS-U01) | Geizhals Deutschland.
Ich würde bei der Gehäusewahl darauf achten, dass es nicht zu viele Lüfter hat, da einer vorne und einer hinten locker ausreicht und zusätzliche nur einen erhöhten Geräuschpegel mit sich führen. In den Gehäusen werden zudem fast nur laute Lüfter eingebaut, die man dann alle tauschen kann.
http://geizhals.de/698904


----------



## Sukkunida (4. Mai 2012)

Koenntest du vielleicht ein paar bilder reinstellen? So in aktion ^^ ja das phantom 410 hat ich gesehn aber soll wohl nich ueberzeugen.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Mai 2012)

Was sagst du zu diesem hier :

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Aerocool » Aerocool Strike-X Advance Midi-Tower - black


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Mai 2012)

Ich würde wenn Zalman das Z9 nehmen, das Z 11 verschenkt sinnlosen Platz mit den Pseudo - Lufthutzen. Interessant könnte vielleicht auch Lancool sein?


----------



## Sukkunida (4. Mai 2012)

Das aero hat was, wobei quer gesetzte hdds mir lieber waern. Naja da bevorzuge ich klar das fractal bevor ich das lancool nehmen tu


----------



## artic48 (24. Mai 2014)

Hallo auch wenn der Thread schon 2 Jahre alt ist. So habe ich ein Problem. Und zwar den Front Anschluss vom
Knopf zum An und Ausschalten kann ich nicht anschließen. weil da fehlt was, irgendwie?
Kann vielleicht jemand helfen? Wurde hier etwas vergessen ein zu bauen? Oder wie soll ich das machen.
Bild 1: Da habe einen Stecker innen gefunden. Bild 2: Die 2 Stecker die ich anschließen soll.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

